
A retiree who became America’s worst counterfeiter - rmason
https://thehustle.co/worst-counterfeiter-in-history-mr-880/
======
pavel_lishin
> After some investigative work, they determined the plates were in the hands
> of one John Canning, an industrious 10-year-old who’d acquired them through
> the trade of a Japonese bayonet.

Oh man, to be a 10 year old in the 1940s. I traded pogs and pieces of wood. :/

------
peterburkimsher
Did he get parole after 4 months, or spend the whole 1 year and 1 month in
prison?

Could he persuade the judge that he had... made a change?

------
londons_explore
I can't believe you could only get a 1 year jail sentence for printing false
money in today's world...

In the wrong state, a bag of weed, bootleg DVD's, or taking creepy photos can
give you years in prison...

------
russfink
I wonder if he actually helped the Secret Service by giving them a fairly
benign, yet real world scenario on which to hone their methods and train their
people.

------
seeker61
I wonder how many storekeepers looked at the bill, then looked at him, then
just accepted it and sent him on his way?

------
kurthr
tldr; he never gave more than $1 to anyone... also the last paragraphs.

Years before his death, a reporter at the New York Daily News asked Juettner
if he’d ever considered returning to a life of counterfeiting, the craft to
which he’d so unskillfully devoted more than a decade.

“No,” he responded. “There wasn’t enough money in it.”

------
nhylated
Catch me if I can

------
MulliMulli
"...boarded a ship in Austria ..."

?

~~~
noncoml
Europe in 1890:

[https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/Atlas_of_European_histo...](https://commons.m.wikimedia.org/wiki/Atlas_of_European_history#/media/File%3AEuropa_1890.jpg)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
So Austria had a sea coast along the Adriatic Sea (back of the "Boot of
Italy") where now we have Slovenia, Croatia, and Bosnia Herzegovina [,and part
of Montenegro?].

~~~
HarryHirsch
After WW1 Austria lost its ports on the Mediterranean, those went to
Yugoslawia, it lost the industrial areas and coal mines, those went to
Czechoslowakia and Poland and it lost its agricultural areas, those went to
Hungary. Any questions why the administrative hydrocephalus in Vienna wasn't
commercially viable any more, and why the _Anschluß_ was considered a good
idea by so many Austrians?

------
ohiovr
I like Trent’s comment I wonder if he is a silicon valley entrepreneur

------
jimhefferon
For me, it covered with a screen asking me to subscribe. I was unable to X
out. (Chrome on Ubuntu.)

